# nutrition deficiency in anubias



## Souvik Baitalik (21 Jun 2016)

Growth is stunned and leaves are not getting its full potential size and a brown spot on the tip of every leaf .lighting 3watt/g co2 : liquid carbon every alternating day  fertiliser : commercially available  contains potassium and iron. what type of nutrition deficiency  is it and how to treat it?


----------



## EdwinK (22 Jun 2016)

Hi,

Check out this link - http://deficiencyfinder.com/
Looks like a nitrogen deficiency to me.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (22 Jun 2016)

Nice link, haven't came across that before.


----------



## Souvik Baitalik (22 Jun 2016)

will add potassium nitrate..as I don't have pressurised co2 system ,what will be the doses ?


----------



## alkm (22 Jun 2016)

Hi,

Do you know what else is in your fertilizer?

Assuming it's a nitrate deficiency, and ss your using liquid CO2, you could start by dosing 5 - 10 ppm potassium nitrate a week (you could split this in to 2 - 3 doses over the week) and see how you get on - you may need to adjust the dose but give it a few weeks then re-assess.  There is some good information on non CO2/ liquid CO2 methods in this thread.  Read through the whole thread there's some excellent advice in there.

Good luck sorting your problem.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (22 Jun 2016)

Just to add, if you start adding some KNO3 as suggested above you will need to be patient. Don't expect any over night miracles, the affected leaves will still die off but look for new healthier growth over the next 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## EdwinK (22 Jun 2016)

As alkm says do not start with big dose. 2 ppm of KNO3 every other day should be fine.


----------

